# Which Pok?mon do you prefer shiny?



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2011)

And of which Pok?mon do you prefer the normal colors?

*Imo:*

*Prefered shiny:*
Steelix: It's gold!
Altaria: Same as Steelix
Metagross: Gold cross face ftw
Rayquaza: It just looks badass shiny
Machamp: Reminds me of the hulk, lol
Corsola: Looks better shiny

*Prefered NOT shiny:*
Scizor: It just looks rediculous when green
Mewtwo: Same as Scizor
Kabutops: Same as Scizor
Dragonite: Same as Scizor
Skarmory: Same as Scizor. Plus it looks rusted.
Espeon: Same as Scizor

I dunno, I guess I don't like my Pok?s green.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 25, 2011)

> 

 >


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 25, 2011)

I prefer Salamence to stay the same, lol green looks terrible as a shiny.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 26, 2011)

Metagross, Rayquaza, Gyarados, Ho-Oh and Hydreigon are awesome when Shiny.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeas, i don't like Green Shinies either, i do like Blue Shinys. In my opinion, Gastly, Miltank, Ponyta,Zangoose look awesome whn shiny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 26, 2011)

golden Altaria is badass indeed.. black charizard mang


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

Here is a picture of all the shiny sprites for reference



I don't really have a preference over the originals but some of the pokemon lines do look really nice shiny, others just don't make sense


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 26, 2011)

Scolipede=WIN


----------



## Bioness (Jul 26, 2011)

Ehh I think he looks better in his regular color, because it fits a poison pokemon more.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 26, 2011)

I was trying to hatch for an eventual shiny Braviary for a while. I'm not sure why. Maybe I could out of luck have a decent looking shiny with a good nature (with the help of an everstone of course). Very rare I know, but I got time to kill. lol

I also like the shiny color choice for Zangoose.


----------



## Mαri (Jul 26, 2011)

Shiny Lilligant 

Oh and dat shiny Bisharp.


----------



## Dorzium (Jul 26, 2011)

I like shiny Heatran because the brighter red, Shiny Dialga, and shiny Rayquaza because its black.

Shiny Giratina looks weird because of the beige color.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 27, 2011)

Pokemon would fail so hard if they were all shiny to begin with...

I think the only good reason for a shiny is because they're so unusual and weird looking that its actually appealing.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

I caught my first shiny today ^^

A shiny corsola. It looks boss, imo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

i only caught one shiny in my life-time.. and its ponyta


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> i only caught one shiny in my life-time.. and its ponyta



Ponyta looks cool shiny, imo.

Blue rapidash ftw


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

damn right.. too bad i never used it..


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> damn right.. too bad i never used it..



It's never too late..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

i might transfer it to my white game after getting the national poke-dex 

but still typhlosion is my number one fire-pokemon 

always


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> i might transfer it to my white game after getting the national poke-dex
> 
> but still typhlosion is my number one fire-pokemon
> 
> always



Nice.

And you can use both; shiny is shiny man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Nice.
> 
> And you can use both; shiny is shiny man



maybe 

i will look up his entry and figure out a good move-set/item for him..


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2011)

Khris said:


> maybe
> 
> i will look up his entry and figure out a good move-set/item for him..



Awesome.

Good luck and have fun. =)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 29, 2011)

Rayquaza, Golurk, Reuniclus, Gallade, Gardevoir, and Cloyster.


----------



## SlytherinRayquaza (Aug 1, 2011)

I like Shiny Charizard and Haxorus better than their usual colours.
I absolutely dislike Shiny Serperior/Zebstrika and prefer the original ones.
​


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 1, 2011)

I forgot about Shsiny Charizard...


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2011)

I prefer:
Charizard - Black Dragon = Awesome
Tyranitar - GOLD
Rayquaza - See Charizard
Golurk - Muted tones look better on it than bluish
Magneton - See Golurk
Lugia - Magenta looks more intense
Alakazam - More vibrant colors look better
Metagross - SILVER AND GOLD
Hydreigon - Reminds me of the dragon in Sleeping Beauty & green is more suiting
Dusknoir - Gives it a slightly eerier feel with slight off-color
Gengar - Darker is better
Ninetails - Just awesome looking
Steelix - GOLD
Celebi - Was a personal favorite shiny for some time.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 4, 2011)

I like shiny Rapidash for some reason :33


----------



## shinethedown (Aug 16, 2011)

Shiny Glalie is badass or Metagross


----------



## Gum (Sep 3, 2011)

I've never had/seen one that wasn't on the internet.  I'd prefer any shiny to a normal one at this point.  I'd even settle for a bidoof.


----------



## lacey (Sep 9, 2011)

Shiny Umbreon is absolutely _beautiful_.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Sep 10, 2011)

I really love shiny Charizard pek


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 10, 2011)

Lets see...

Rayquaza
Gardevoir
Gengar
Skarmory


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 12, 2011)

Charizard looks awesome shiny. Nidoking also has a color more fit for a king.


----------



## South of Hell (Sep 19, 2011)

Shiny Reuniclus is  badass.

Any others I'm not too interested in actually.


----------



## mhasemore (Sep 19, 2011)

Dark Ebony shinies.
Like badass Black Charizard.
Otherwise don't care; being shiny doesn't make them stronger.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 20, 2011)




----------

